# Flounder light handheld



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the flounder pro 2000 by fishing lights etc.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

No experience with the flounder pro 2000, but I have fishing lights etc. 12" super bright LED and their 12v aqau star halogen that I made into handheld lights. From my experience with those two I think the flounder pro would be a little big try and use as a handheld light.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I bought the damn thing on a impulse buy and just got it and plugged it in. Doesn't seem bright to me. I'm a little nervous. Lol


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm sure it will work fine. Your arm may just get a little tired. I think my halogen is maybe a tad brighter but the LEDs battery life makes up for it.


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info sir!


----------

